# PT driving test



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

SWMBO passed her driving test when we lived in South Africa & the driving licences there need to be renewed every 5 years & hers has expired. Needless to say there's no chance on God's earth the SA traffic dept will actually do their job & renew it or even send a confirming letter that says she is a qualified driver even though the licence itself has expired. 

One option is for her to have a few driving lessons here & then do the driving exam & test here.

So the question is: Can she do it in English or have a translator or is it Portuguese only?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can take the "practical test" in English as it's computerized, but as far as I'm aware she must be able to converse sufficiently in Portuguese to a) learn "highway code" and b) understand instructor and tester.

Take a few lessons? doesn't work like that here you must have a min number of hours with a registered school & instructor to take practical & test, further I believe nor can a provisional driver be taught, practice or drive accompanied by a "ordinary" D/L holder.

IMTT *would not accept* a letter they will only accept a current valid D/L for any registration or exchange, depending on which country might also reguire further proof or Apostiled

You should have or do everything possible to get her RSA D/L renewed, but generally 3rd country licences must be exchanged within specific time frame normally 185 days of Residence.

Wouldn't like to be nearby when you tell SWMBO


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm more annoyed about it than she is so at least won't be turbo tongued about it! LOL


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Some nice chauffeurs caps on EBay:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Some nice chauffeurs caps on EBay:


I knew a chap in Brighton who owned a Bentley, when he and his wife had been out on the town, he donned a chauffer's cap, his wife sat in the rear seat and off he drove never once being stopped by the police for driving under the influence of alcohol


----------



## littlebeach (Feb 13, 2012)

wink said:


> I knew a chap in Brighton who owned a Bentley, when he and his wife had been out on the town, he donned a chauffer's cap, his wife sat in the rear seat and off he drove never once being stopped by the police for driving under the influence of alcohol


Dangerous stuff
Looked what happened to Diana!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I did post this a while ago but it does not seem to have appeared. As a remote possibility could your wife exchange her South African licence for a British one? I know someone with a Zimbabwean licence who did so but it was current. Maybe worth consulting the DVLA website.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You must be a Resident in UK to exchange a D/L there, much the same as here, but if D/L has expired the 1st thing is to try and get it renewed in country of issue, most countries have some sort of grace period to renew without needing to retest


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll look into it anyway just in case.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It all works from being *a UK Resident* and having a *valid D/L *https://www.gov.uk/non-gb-driving-licence/y

https://www.gov.uk/exchange-a-foreign-driving-licence

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/law-on-driving-licence-exchange-tightened-to-improve-road-safety


----------

